# Mansfield, OH - 41-8-18, F, Black



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14492178











Heidi is an active girl who came in as a stray on 8-18-09. She is fun and sweet and looking forward to starting a new life with a family that is active like her. Heidi's pictures don't show what a gorgeous girl she is in person....just stunning!! My Contact 

Richland County Dog Warden 
Mansfield, OH 
419-774-5892


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

First and last pics look like a young, skinny black GSD with white spotting. Middle pic doesn't even look like the same dog.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

still listed


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think they're all her. She's got the same little white spots on her toes. I think it's just the diff in having her ears up and ears back. very elegant looking girl!


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

VERY SKINNY


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Head held high, chest out.. this is one proud girl!

I hope someone can help her.

She's beautiful!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump her up... i just got an email about her today and she needs out


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there someone that can go to the shelter and evaluate her?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump

can anyone help ShepherdMania???


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shepherdmania...did you follow up on getting her evaluated?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

this girls listing has been removed, does anyone know if she was adopted? I hope so


----------

